# Electric Bed Problem - Bailey 540



## bobplayer (Mar 7, 2012)

I recently purchased a Bailey 540 compact ,the bed failed and nowhere in the handbook did it show the in-line 25 amp fuse and it was well hidden. So be aware and check for fuse positions / take spares before you go as the hand operation is totally un-usable. 2 nights with no bed lucky it was France with warm weather.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Good to see some other activity on the Bailey section of the forum, not just me posting this time....!

How do you like the 540? We looked at it, but really thought that there wasn't enough storage for us, so we went for a 750 instead. Been reasonably pleased with it, but you do feel the width and length at times.

Did they sort the problem of the bathroom door not allowing you to open the fridge door fully...?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a shocking fault. glad you mentioned it.   

cabby


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear of your plight.

I think the details of the electrical systems on the Bailey motorhomes is something that is common to all models, far more detail should be available. 
Have you contacted Bailey and informed them of the issues?

Got to add though apart from hidden fuses our 745 is superb.

Paddy.


----------



## bobplayer (Mar 7, 2012)

We like the 540 -we only wanted a small van. Upset by bed problem tho , of course the problem hit us just as we were going to bed. comfortable bed when it works.


----------



## bobplayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Just back from Spain... The bed failed again this time it was micro switches... I am hoping that Bailey will help with an "Exchange" to the latest model which I understand has been modified and is reliable-We like the van 6000 long good space whilst the ready made bed is above us- wish the bed was manually operated with an old fashioned crank handle.


----------



## Sheffieldnick (May 29, 2015)

Hi - we are very new owners of a 540 and have also experienced problem with the drop down bed - going back to the dealers next week but would love to know where they have hidden the fuse!
Have cranked the bed down using a socket set but takes ages!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sheffieldnick said:


> Hi - we are very new owners of a 540 and have also experienced problem with the drop down bed - going back to the dealers next week but would love to know where they have hidden the fuse!
> Have cranked the bed down using a socket set but takes ages!!


Would a cordless drill help as a standby for next time it packs up.


----------



## Clottie (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm considering buying the 540. I've only had caravans so this will be a new venture for me. Can you tell me anything I need to look at and any issues I may encounter. Also if it's worth buying (I'm a single lady so I don't want any major problems if possible) Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did I miss where they put the BED FUSE.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Clottie said:


> Hi, I'm considering buying the 540. I've only had caravans so this will be a new venture for me. Can you tell me anything I need to look at and any issues I may encounter. Also if it's worth buying (I'm a single lady so I don't want any major problems if possible) Thanks


Hi Clottie and welcome, you slipped in unnoticed by posting in this thread, might be a good idea to post a Hello topic and introduce yourself, and mention there the van you're looking at.


----------



## Nigelt99 (Sep 25, 2015)

Being a new owner of a 540, I really would like to know where this inline fuse is located and, also, where the wind down screw is located as I ca't see it.


----------



## Nigelt99 (Sep 25, 2015)

The original location of the bed fuse was in the space behind the panel in the locker under the bed closest to the driver's seat, i.e. the locker that drops with the bed. There are four screws holding the panel in place. In later models Bailey moved the fuse and it is located close to the consumer panel - this is where it is in my 540. Our second night away on our first trip, the bed failed to drop - at this time I was unaware that the fuse had been moved so having investigated the panel and found the fuse not there I wound the bed down using an electric screwdriver. found the fuse the following day and replaced it 25amp. Bed worked without fault for the remainder of our time on site but following journey home it was found that the fuse had blown again. No idea why and so it is question for Bailey.
The wind-down screw is concealed under a blanking plug to the rear on the underside of the bed lockers on the driver's side. You need a socket to wind the bed down - when I tried this (before going away) the bed came down ok but trying to wind it up resulted in the hex nut unscrewing - fixed this with some loctite.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There must either be a short somewhere or the threads are binding causing an over load on the bed motor/s


----------

